# Pics for Kallan....and the rest of you if you fancy a look



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Took these pics today. I think i remember rightly that Kallan was after a female siamese satin and a male broken black?

These are the two best marked broken black bucks i have.
I named this one Domino. he was going to be a possible keeper, but i have another male i'm keeping instead. So Domino is available:

















This is the 2nd best marked male, though is a few weeks younger than Domino:









Here are the Siamese x Black tan babies (confirmed today that their tummies are white)









































And these 3 broken black girls just looked too cute. These are also available for rehoming, should anyone be interested (i also have dove tans available)


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

ok...totally forgot to resize the siamese pics  very sorry! xx


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Squeee! Could I have the second one? :bash

And a satiny female or two off the siameeces would be wonderfully wonderful


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

They're gorgeous!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah of course. The broken black is now yours, and i'll sex the siamese x black tans for you and keep two girlies from that litter (hopefully theres 2 girls!) and i'll bring them with us when we meet in Jedburgh  xxx


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

miss.understood said:


> ok...totally forgot to resize the siamese pics  very sorry! xx


That's okay, now I can admire your beaties without having to put on my glasses, hehehe.....


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

SiamMeece said:


> miss.understood said:
> 
> 
> > ok...totally forgot to resize the siamese pics  very sorry! xx
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Squeee!!!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

:lol:


----------

